# Google- Some Old Remedies That Are Neglected, But May Be Your Best Bet - Evening Bulletin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Some Old Remedies That Are Neglected, But May Be Your Best BetEvening Bulletin, PA - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Hereâ€™s one if you are looking for a treatment for IBS (*irritable bowel syndrome*) that is less likely to cause side effects. There are medications to treat *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

